# Hunter On Trial. You are Judge and Jury



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Defendant: C. Hunter Waylon Callaway

Date of Offence: 11/14/2013

Offence: Theft 

Charge 1: Entering a secured area with forknowledge and deceptive 
intent.

Charge 2: Obstruction

Defence plea: Not Guilty










On the above listed date, The Defendant (pictured above) did willfully steal and consume an entire stick of butter off the kitchen counter. The case presented to you (while completely circumstantial) will proove the Defendant guilty beyond reasonable doubt. 

Disclosure: Defendant's Counsel (my wife Dana) has filed a motion to drop all charges with the accusation of evidence tampering by the prosecution. The motion has been denied because the action taken by the prosecution in regards to the evidence was clearly a mistake and supports the case of the defendant.

Case:

On the day 11/14/2013 I was in the process of preparing dinner for my wife and I, and had made preparation for grilled fish, grilled corn, baked beans and garden salad. I had Just removed a new stick of butter from the fridge, unwrapped it completely and placed it on counter ON the paper wrapper. Immediately after, I turned around and proceeded to cut two pieces of foil for the grilled corn and and gather my spices. 

I washed the corn and sprinkeled spices on the cobbs and placed them respectively on the two sheets of foil. Approx. that time, I turned around to get the butter that I had previously place on the counter behind me. It was gone. The only evidence left was the paper wrapper now on the floor of the kitchen. The paper wrapper was subsequently thrown out with the trash (hence the defence motion) and not available to be admitted into evidence. The only persons present were Hunter and myself.

The case will now be handed over to Judge and Jury. Please deliberate and hand down your verdict. 

Note: Only a unanimous verdict of Guilty will convict


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

..did you read him his rights...


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

You should have clear evidence of his guilt or innocence tomorrow morning.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Just look at that innocent face. I say there never was any butter. Right Hunter?


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> ..did you read him his rights...


Yes. All of his rights were observed under law.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Zookeep said:


> You should have clear evidence of his guilt or innocence tomorrow morning.


I'm wondering if it's going to be as bad as I'm imagining


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Baillif said:


> I'm wondering if it's going to be as bad as I'm imagining


Not sure, but I know what would happen if I ate a stick of butter.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

The court has noted the perception of Jury bias by the prosecution. Please proceed with your deliberation


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Fairly tame crime. A few counter surfing prevention lessons should do the trick. I had a lab a few years back steal a whole thanksgiving turkey and down it in one sitting. We are talking 12 pound bird. Said lab also opened a plastic container of wonton soup and somehow drained it without spilling a drop. He has since retired from his criminal ways.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Fairly tame crime. A few counter surfing prevention lessons should do the trick. I had a lab a few years back steal a whole thanksgiving turkey and down it in one sitting. We are talking 12 pound bird. Said lab also opened a plastic container of wonton soup and somehow drained it without spilling a drop. He has since retired from his criminal ways.


Ohhh Dont ya know that pup had a sour belly ache! Poor guy!


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Baillif said:


> I'm wondering if it's going to be as bad as I'm imagining


That evidence was missed and among other things. The initial investigation was clearly botched.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Any prior offenses, this could determine the difference between a felony or a misdemeanor if found guilty.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Any prior offenses, this could determine the difference between a felony or a misdemeanor if found guilty.


The only prior was stricken from the record by the court due to the fact that the offence involved the defendant's own bag of Blue Bites and no charges were filed. Cannot be considered in this case. So no.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Not guilty IMO, I think Judge and Jury need to review evidence that could point to you as the culprit. His face alone is honest and declares innocence, it is absurd to think a German Shepherd dog could commit such crimes!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not sure you have sucessfully presented the case to define each element of the crime...the pup might be found "not guilty" soon enough 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I make a motion to dismiss case based on hunters cuteness...lol


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Hunter's Dad said:


> That evidence was missed and among other things. The initial investigation was clearly botched.


He hide the evidence when you let him out in the morning?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whereas the defense argues that the only way Hunter can found guilty is if he exceeded his authorized assess of the counter top, therefore violated his "access restriction". 

Whereas it is a well known fact that consuming an entire stick of butter during one meal can prove hazardous to human life.

Whereas the tesimony of the accused clearly maintains his intention to protect human life. 

Whereas it is a well known fact that the German Shepherd dog has and will continue to conduct itself in such a way to maintain the health and wellbeing of it's 'pack'. 

Whereas the prosecution has failed to introduce any real evidence of said offense. 

Whereas there is a question regarding the credibility of the witness that testified in the case, threrefore the jury cannot assume all testimony was true and accurate. 

Therefore defense should move for a dismissal of all charges.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Tainted jury pool. Strong GSD bias on this forum. Perhaps re-schedule the hearing for a cat or bird forum.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

His only intention was to save YOU and your wife from eating the butter. He had honorable intentions.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He should be shown leniency based on the fact that he had an absentee father and was separated from his mother very early.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Not quilty by reason of being a GSD and he is obviously prefers you and your wife to use Promise or Olive oi so you can be healthy. What a saint he sacrificed his taste buds for you!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Not Guilty.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I move to dismiss this case on the grounds of insufficient evidence. No video surveillance proving the accused is in fact guilty. No pictures showing butter remnants on whiskers, lip, etc. No suspicious noises noted. Wrapper was not admitted to evidence and was in fact destroyed so no DNA testing possible. 

Not guilty.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not Guilty on the grounds of entrapment leaving that butter there all unwrapped and everything. Also because this thread gave me a good laugh.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Depends on how the corn turned out.

David Winners


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not guilty because he is too darn cute to be gulity


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

I haven't seen any evidence that Hunter is the guilty party... Based on the evidence, or lack thereof, I vote to acquit.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you or a neighbor have a cat? I have it on good authority that cats love to steal butter! 
Just ask my Buddy or Nikki. 

That creates enough reasonable doubt for an acquittal.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If the history and evidence doesn't fit you must aquit.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd like to file a motion to suppress the evidence obtained based on a violation of Hunter's fourth amendment rights.

Also my client was not Mirandized prior to being questioned. Therefore this case should be dismissed.

My client Hunter would like a box of milkbones as restitution for the violation of his rights.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

No opinion either way as to his guilt, but Lucky, my Rat Terrier, suggests a bottle of Immodium tablets as a chaser. 

At least, that's what HE did. Ate a stick of better one night, and almost a full bottle of Immodium the next.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

The Jury Has Spoken, and has returned a verdict of Not Guilty.
The Defendant has been aquitted, and is free to go. The Court thanks the jury for their service.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not even 1 guilty vote. lol


----------



## mike d (Nov 5, 2013)

Let me introduce myself, I am Will Cheatham, of the law firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe! Circumstancel evidence only! Just because you and him were the only two in the kitchen doesn't rule out that you had a senior moment and ate the butter! Or maybe the wrapper was in the trash from another stick of butter from a earlier incident that your wife was cooking. My client maintains his innocence! We will be suing for deformation of character at a later date. Ladies and Gentleman of the jury, you must look at the face of my client and vote "NOT GUILT" I rest my case.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

mike d said:


> Let me introduce myself, I am Will Cheatham, of the law firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe! Circumstancel evidence only! Just because you and him were the only two in the kitchen doesn't rule out that you had a senior moment and ate the butter! Or maybe the wrapper was in the trash from another stick of butter from a earlier incident that your wife was cooking. My client maintains his innocence! We will be suing for deformation of character at a later date. Ladies and Gentleman of the jury, you must look at the face of my client and vote "NOT GUILT" I rest my case.


 Great. Now I have to get a lawyer.

Gator-Face vs. Callaway


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hunter's Dad said:


> Great. Now I have to get a lawyer.
> 
> Gator-Face vs. Callaway


Charge up ole' Sparky!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Charge up ole' Sparky!!!!


As noted by a previous poster, I should have sought a change of venue before bringing this case to trial. Or at least appointed alternate jurors. Because now there are vigilantes calling for the e-chair


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

:rofl: Clever thread!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hunter's Dad said:


> As noted by a previous poster, I should have sought a change of venue before bringing this case to trial. Or at least appointed alternate jurors. Because now there are vigilantes calling for the e-chair


 :spittingcoffee:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Hunter's Dad: I also noticed a clear bias in favor of the GSD defendent when Allie (AKA: ALLEGRO AKA BAD DOG) was accused of theft of bacon when she was CLEARLY observed snatching said bacon and disappearing with it. On a more ominous note, The bacon has not been seen to this day and Allie remains the sole Canine of Interest in this suspicious disappearance. 

Jelpy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Where was your wife when this theft occurred? 

Was DNA obtained from the paper in question? 

Can someone as cute as Hunter be a thief? 

It's difficult to prove a case using circumstantial evidence, and IMHO there was no evidence proving that the sweet, innocent looking, little fellow was responsible for the disappearance of the remaining stick of butter. 

*NOT GUILTY!!!!*


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I declare a mistrial. 

Chain of evidence was broken and the evidence discarded. The prosecution is prejudicial to the defendant and did not actually witness the alleged crime.


----------

